# Fly - 8 week old Lurcher pup



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Fly is a sweet 8 week old Lurcher puppy handed in with his 7 siblings. His mum was a Greyhound and his dad was a Saluki.








He is a lovely pup who is in need of an active home that can fully commit to him for the rest of his life. He'd like to go to training classes once he has finished his vaccinations and it is important that time is put into training him with positive reinforcement.

When he is 6 months old, he must be neutered at his new owner's expense. At this time, we will refund £40 of the adoption fee. He has been micro chipped and begun his vaccinations.

Fly is lovely and will make a wonderful pet to any home that can fully commit to him.

Fly can live with other dogs, children and cats. He is currently on foster in Staffordshire but we re home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Fly, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope he finds the perfect family he deserves very soon


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's what his fosterer has to say about him:
"He is a lively little pup - more outgoing than his sister and he is loving the company of Molly the Pocket Rocket JRT puppy.

He is a real sweetie and very very cute - he is a true lurcher and is all legs and little common sense!! He likes to leap about and play and loves the kids!

His house training is coming on and he is quite happy in his crate with Vixen at night."


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Fly is getting on well in his foster home. He has settled in really well and is a lovely, lively little boy. He knows his name and has little walks off lead and is very good. He now knows "sit" and "leave".

His house training is coming on well and he is happy to go outside - so just occassional accidents now as you might expect. 

He is a vocal little lad with a range of funny noises for everything he is trying to tell you He has a beautiful face and marking - and once he has grown into his legs and ears he will be a very very handsome lad!

Fly will make a wonderful family pet


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Fly has now been rehomed. He has 3 siblings still looking


----------

